# WWII Arisoka (spelling?)



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

My grandma gave me my grandpa's arisoka, I have done some research and saw that they came in two different calibers. Is there a way I could find out which one it is? If everything in the gun is clean, would you guys recomend shooting it?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is either 6.5 mm or 7.7 mm. The model number will tell you which it is (as well as the size of the hole on the barrel). Back in the '60s, there was a test conducted to determine the strength of WWII military actions. (If memory serves it was P. O. Ackley that conducted the tests). The Arisaka was the undisputed winner. They couldn't blow it up. Most reloading manuals will have data for either chambering. I believe that the Type 99 was 6.5mm, and the Type 39 was 7.7mm. I'm trying to do this from memory, so don't take my word for it. By the way, is there a chrysanthemum on the top of the receiver ring?, or has it been ground off?

The type 99 was chambered for the 7.7, and the type 38 for the 6.5. Pardon my dyslexia.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Its still partially there, like half of it is gone


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine has a chrysanthemum, is it more valuable with it on instead of ground off?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If it has the chrysanthemum, it is most likely a battlefield trophy. If it is removed, it was most likely a war surplus gun. The chrysanthemum signified that it was property of the emperor. Guns that were turned in voluntarily had the chrysanthemum removed so as to not dishonor the emperor.

I don't know that it would affect the value of a gun in shooter condition. I'm quite sure that a collector would rather have one that has not been defaced.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My dad brought two Arisaka's home from WWII. He turned one into a 30-06 and put an engraved Bishop stock on it. He put a Herter's stock on the other, a 6.5, I think. Later, in the 70's, both rifles were stolen, along with a M1 Garand and a M1 carbine he had customized.

Great memories.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> If it has the chrysanthemum, it is most likely a battlefield trophy. If it is removed, it was most likely a war surplus gun. The chrysanthemum signified that it was property of the emperor. Guns that were turned in voluntarily had the chrysanthemum removed so as to not dishonor the emperor.
> 
> I don't know that it would affect the value of a gun in shooter condition. I'm quite sure that a collector would rather have one that has not been defaced.


These are really neat rifles because of the great reverence that the Japanese soldiers showed toward their rifles as a symbolic act toward the emperor. If you ever get the opportunity to research a bit more on these rifles and the symbolism behind the emblems on these rifles, you will be amazed by the dedication of this generation in Japan. (read *Fly Boys* some time, its a great read on some lesser known history of the Pacific Theatre)

Most of these rifles that I have seen seem to be chambered in 6.5 Jap (as racist as that sounds), and there are plenty of rumors as to the source of these rifles coming into someone's possession. But either way, I think these hold a very important place in the world's military history.

Please post pictures if you have time. I love these things!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

The serial number is 74518


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here, check this out

http://world.guns.ru/rifle/rfl22-e.htm


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Here, check this out
> 
> http://world.guns.ru/rifle/rfl22-e.htm


That is cool, thanks.

I checked GunBroker for "Arisaka" and got 7 pages of rifles and parts, also very informative.


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

my grandfather recently passed a rifle to me its an arisaka type 38 still has the chrysanthimum but has been rebarreled and stocked to a .257 roberts its a great little rifle i plan to take some mulies and even elk with it in the years to come. a good place to look for parts is gunparts.com if u need em they heave every part u could possibly need for the type 38 and the type 99


----------

